# st pete report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i started out monday afternoon at the pier on the jetty at pass-a-grille beach in st pete. had both live shrimp and dead but all i got were some pinfish. the tide was rippin through there so i left and went to fish one of the bridges going across the ICW to st pete. i ended up limiting out on sheepshead with some nice sized ones and also a 30" black drum. got pics again but cant post em. it was a nice day on the gulf coast.

ryan


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I just don't know were your going to pop up next
uncdub13. If you email them I can post them for ya ? Sounds like you had some success.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

haha when you drop 20 bucks on gas each day you can pop up about anywhere. i'm goin back over to titusville probly today or tomorrow for some more of that redfish action out of the kayak. it's been a good trip so far.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

woo... what kind of kayak do you have?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the kayak belongs to a friend of mine. it's called a dagger and that's all i know.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'm gonna see if this way works to post some pics. anyhow, thanks to those who helped to put me on some fish during my trip to FL. i hope to be back down ASAP.

ryan


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats!!!!

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## FishJunky (Sep 16, 2004)

*Nice catch*

What bidge is that and where is it??  Great catch..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'm not positive, but i think it was at the drawbridge on 682 that leads over to st pete beach. hope this helps.


----------

